

12 No-Frill Steps To Get Things Done - djshah
http://www.lifehack.org/articles/lifehack/twelve-steps-to-get-things-done.html

======
erikb
I must tell you that I just read your post, because I wanted to be able to say
this: 12 steps??? I give you 3 steps to successful x-step posts:

1\. Don't overthink things! Make x<=5.

2\. Be the first to listen to your own advice!

3\. Help others not to procrastinate with writing only things who have value
and where not written trillion times before!

Thanks!

------
Dylanlacey
These seem to be more "12 steps to be someone who people think gets things
done". Most of these steps are about image management rather then production.

My GTD rules:

1\. Talk Less 2\. Make Shit

